# Droopy red eye in Golden Retriever puppy



## lisajh29 (Feb 5, 2011)

our puppy is nearly 6 months old now. I had noticed for some time that her left eye is slightly droopy and the skin in the eye(not sure what its called) is red and puffy. A couple of weeks ago it got really bad and she could hardly see out here eye - and she had some discharge so we took her to the vets who gave her drops for conjunctivitis. this cleared it up within a day or two.

But before this and still now she has this red droopy eye. It isnt always like this, sometimes it looks fine and sometimes its droopy with no redness.

We looked through her pics of her as a young pup and her eyes were fine - but interestingly, she was staying back at the breeders at the weekend and when we went to collect her, her eye was perfect. I had told them about the eye and they said they had watched her over the weekend and her eye was fine.

Im stumped - could it be an allergy - and would that affect only one eye? If so, is there a common allergant for dogs?


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Have a look at this

Horner's Syndrome in Dogs | Droopy Eyes in Dogs | VCA Animal Hospitals

Not saying it is but Goldies are prone to it

Yours does sound like an irritation though
May be something you are using in the house


----------

